# AR-15 predator rigs! post yours up!



## AddicTioN (Dec 9, 2012)

well i dont see one of these and would like to start a thread for everyone to post up pictures of there AR15 guns they use for predator huntin! ill start out..its stock for now but have big plans here soon!


----------



## AddicTioN (Dec 9, 2012)




----------



## vtguy17 (Dec 17, 2012)

Nice! Manufacturer?


----------



## TnTnTn (Jun 7, 2011)

Use a couple of different ones


----------



## TnTnTn (Jun 7, 2011)

And a couple more


----------



## Friar Bones (Dec 6, 2012)

Greetings guys. I wanted to ask a question and figured this was the perfect thread. My question is regard to scope mounts. I currently have a stag with a Walther PS22 Mil Dot sight (excellent and less than 100 bucks) but I want to mount an older Redfield 3x9 scope on it. I am sure it depends on the shooter but do most of you guys have the "high" or "extra high" scope mounts for your rifle? I can't figure out if I need the high or extra high my Walther sights sit about an inch above the rail so I was going for an extra high mount. Any opinions would be great thanks and Merry Christmas!

Friar


----------



## awd199 (Jan 4, 2012)

On my AR(that was lost in a terrible boating accident) the front sight post never was an obstruction while looking through the scope. I have also used a red dot and an EO-Tech. When shooting these with both eyes open(before the boating accident of course) I had no problem with the front sight.

Here is a pic of my setup(before the terrible boating accident....lol.)


----------



## Mi guy (Dec 8, 2012)

Here is mine. Still waiting on a part or two lol


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Friar Bones said:


> Greetings guys. I wanted to ask a question and figured this was the perfect thread. My question is regard to scope mounts. I currently have a stag with a Walther PS22 Mil Dot sight (excellent and less than 100 bucks) but I want to mount an older Redfield 3x9 scope on it. I am sure it depends on the shooter but do most of you guys have the "high" or "extra high" scope mounts for your rifle? I can't figure out if I need the high or extra high my Walther sights sit about an inch above the rail so I was going for an extra high mount. Any opinions would be great thanks and Merry Christmas!
> 
> Friar


I put mini risers on one of mine they ar about 1/2" high with med. scope rings. the other has PEPR mount both work just fine. The mini risers and rings were cheaper and I got the PEPR for $50


----------



## Friar Bones (Dec 6, 2012)

Thanks Don I appreciate it will certainly check those out. Accessories for AR's are ridiculously expensive.


----------



## TS36 (Dec 14, 2011)

Just picked this one up a few days before prices went through the roof, and before the shooting in Newtown. Haven't taken it out yet, but hope to in the next few days.

http://www.predatortalk.com/topic/15631-new-yote-killer/


----------



## Midwestshooter (Jan 3, 2013)

Here are a couple of my ar15's.


----------



## Dialed_In (Jan 5, 2013)

Ruger SR 556 piston model. Scoped with Weaver 3-12 x 44 TBX reticle. shooting Nosler 55 g BT loads @ 3,000 fps. Gives .8" group @ 100 yds.


----------



## christopher (Oct 10, 2010)

dpms a-15 oracle with a center point 72602 red dot on top still need to get it sighted in though


----------



## Its_JaySon (Mar 23, 2013)

seekins precision build


----------



## Not_Fur_Friendly (Feb 23, 2012)

Windham Weaponry with some additions...


----------



## bar-d (Feb 3, 2010)

Built two pretty much the same. One in .223/5.56 and one in 6.8mm SPC.









:hunter:


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard (Nov 1, 2012)

ive got mine posted in another thread here already


----------



## TheRo0sTer (Feb 17, 2012)

Ok I'll play...

After I gave it a paint job to match where I was hunting.










Proof it hits what I aim at. LOL










Some furniture I painted for a co-worker


----------



## airman (Mar 10, 2013)

Here is my ar predator/shtf rifle.It is a colt m4 le6920 with aimpoint pro rds and Wilson combat 3g trigger and cheap nebo light. Already dropped a red fox and a doe with it.


----------

